# DVC access to RCI??



## jjluhman (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello!

 My sister owns DVC, that she bought when they were still affiliated with II.  She does not know much about RCI and has never used them.  Is there a way for her to access rentals in RCI, like I can book getaways in II?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rhonda (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry -- but the answer is No.  The individual DVC member does not have a relationship with RCI as you have with II.


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok, thank you for responding.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Let her know about SFX.  She can deposit a week with SFX and get bonus weeks and getaways and stuff like that.  Not many DVC owners know they can deposit with SFX and maybe get Marriott poperties, and Hyatt's and other II properties.  She will need to give up a one week DVC reservation in at least a one bedroom, but she will get something very nice in return.


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 9, 2012)

Great!  Thank you!!
Does she choose a week and specific location with DVC or do they choose that when she tells them that she wants to deposit into SFX?


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 9, 2012)

She picks, but SFX will only accept certain weeks.  For Orlando, I would think just about any week will do but SFX will most likely not take a one bedroom in low season at Hilton Head.  Probably best to call SFX and ask, they are very helpful and will explain the system.  Basically, SFX only deals in high end properties and high demand weeks, but it is still just as hard to get a super week from SFX as it is from II or RCI, just you have access to all the good properties, regardless if they only trade via RCI or II.

www.sfx-resorts.com

Good luck.  I like SFX, but certain people have all the luck in that system and others just do okay.  Bonus weeks are a pretty good deal through SFX.


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 9, 2012)

jdunn1 -

Thank you, I will pass that information along to her.

 Do you think that I would have luck getting a Vero Beach 2Br during the summer from them as a Gold member if I deposited my Marriott Ocean Pointe Prime Season Week?


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a tough one.  From my limited experience, most DVC deposits are one bedroom in SFX.  Same thing is true of any weeks that can be locked-off.  Since a one bedroom costs far fewer points than a two bedroom, most people only deposit one bedrooms.  Too bad you do not have access to RCI because if you did, you could almost bank on getting a summer Vero Beach week, especially if you are trading into DVC with WorldMark points.

I love Vero Beach, by the way.  But, isn't Ocean Pointe much nicer?  



jjluhman said:


> jdunn1 -
> 
> Thank you, I will pass that information along to her.
> 
> Do you think that I would have luck getting a Vero Beach 2Br during the summer from them as a Gold member if I deposited my Marriott Ocean Pointe Prime Season Week?


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 9, 2012)

Ocean Pointe is AWESOME, and we LOVE it there! 

We are traveling with little ones now and would like to try a Disney location on the beach.  We figure that while they are still little they would enjoy the Disney theme.  We try to to go to different resorts each year, and I am trying to figure out how to get to Disney & Ron Jon Caribe without being an RCI member! 

You and I seem to keep crossing paths on this board lately!


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 9, 2012)

How funny.  I just realized what we have been doing.

I think we both know what the good resorts are.  Vero Beach is probably my favorite DVC resort, aside from Grand Californian.  Hilton Head is very nice, but not being on the beach is a bummer, but then again being able to walk to so much from the resort is neat, too.

I heard from a couple tugger's who have gotten into Disney's Hilton Head via SFX for the summer.  All one bedrooms, though.  SFX would definately be the cheapest way in, but RCI is a sure bet, and if you have the right tradder (i.e. WorldMark) it can be relatively inexpensive, too.  The only other option I can think of is renting or trading with a DVC member but renting is really expensive and DVC owners do not like to trade out, in my experience.

If you call SFX, they will tell you how likely a certain exchange might be.  

Good luck, and I will look for your posts more often, now.

-Jim


jjluhman said:


> Ocean Pointe is AWESOME, and we LOVE it there!
> 
> We are traveling with little ones now and would like to try a Disney location on the beach.  We figure that while they are still little they would enjoy the Disney theme.  We try to to go to different resorts each year, and I am trying to figure out how to get to Disney & Ron Jon Caribe without being an RCI member!
> 
> You and I seem to keep crossing paths on this board lately!


----------



## heathpack (Mar 10, 2012)

jjluhman said:


> Ocean Pointe is AWESOME, and we LOVE it there!
> 
> We are traveling with little ones now and would like to try a Disney location on the beach.  We figure that while they are still little they would enjoy the Disney theme.  We try to to go to different resorts each year, and I am trying to figure out how to get to Disney & Ron Jon Caribe without being an RCI member!
> 
> You and I seem to keep crossing paths on this board lately!



I am not sure where Ocean Pointe is or how desirable the location, but you could consider trying to organize a private exchange into VB in the TUG marketplace.  

I think you certainly might get VB through SFX, but I would not count on it.  Your best luck would likely be naming multiple resorts and many weeks, I think you are more likely to be disappointed if you only have a single resort on your list.  SFX likely gets occassional VB deposits, nowhere near the regularity of the RCI deposits.  As a DVC owner, I can tell you a peak season VB 2BR costs 321 DVC points and those points would rent for $3200.  Most of SFXs inventory can be rented for less than $3200, so your typical DVC owner would rent their pts out over depositing with SFX.  I'm not saying it doesn't happen, just that it's not the most logical thing for a DVC owner to deposit with SFX.

I know as well it has been stated that SFX only gets the best resorts and weeks, it would be a place to get a Hyatt for example.  As a Hyatt owner, I can tell you depositing in SFX is nowhere near as good of a value for a Hyatt as an Interval deposit.  For example, my gold week is worth 1880 Hyatt points.  An interval red week 1BR "costs" me 870 points and II gives me a bonus week for each week at just the cost of the exchange.  So that's 4 1BR weeks for 4 exchange fees (no interval membership, that's included in the Hyatt dues), or about $680 in exchange fees plus 140 points left that I can save in Interval until the following year.

With SFX, I must first book a 1BR high season week in the Hyatt system, which costs me more points, around 1360.  For that I get one 1BR exchange, plus a variable number of bonus weeks (up to 7) at a variable per week cost (say $350 on average).  So for four 1BR weeks, my cost is 1 exchange fee plus 3 x $350 bonus week fees or a total of $1230.

The only point I am making is that for your typical Hyatt owner, it makes more sense to deposit in II.  The Hyatt SFX deposits will be much less common- really limited to Hyatt owners who want something SFX specializes in, folks that have a beef with II or people who don't really care about maximizing value.

I have been accused of SFX bashing in the past and I by no means am bashing them.  I am just pointing out the reasons why certain types of deposits are probably less common in SFX- they don't make as much sense for the owners as other options those owners might have.  I myself have deposited a Hyatt unit in SFX, but it is extraordinarily unlikely that I would ever deposit a DVC.

H


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 10, 2012)

If you plan on doing much exchanging at all (even one exchange every other year), you're probably FAR better off doing one of two things:

1) Rent out your DVC unit and use the proceeds to rent what you want.

2) Buy a more economical trader to use in RCI (or whatever exchange company or companies you want to use).

DVC is VERY expensive (upfront and MFs), and is one of the worst values (to exchange out of, not in to) with any exchange company.


----------



## siesta (Mar 10, 2012)

the dvc has value. Either use it or rent it, if ur not going to consistently do this, then sell it, and buy something more econmical for tradng purposes.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 10, 2012)

Personally as a DVC owner at Vero Beach would I reserve a week and deposit it in SFX:hysterical: . The MF's alone would stop me, but we love VB and if I skip a year and bank, I'll just book a bigger unit the next year. 

I have used SFX in the past with my *wood ski week and while I got my trade, I could have easily done the same in II, plus I get the *wood preference. 

SFX is in a big push for more east coast resorts, I have listed my Wyndham Old Town Alexandria points on my membership. They have been calling frequently. As with Heathpack and her Hyatt unit, it doesn't make sense to me to deposit. I'll use my points in system, I can point pool and while I'm not a huge RCI fan I can get a prime 2br unit for less points in RCI, than booking a OTA 2br to give to SFX.

And I would guess a majority of DVC'ers have never heard of SFX to start with.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 10, 2012)

Hmmm ... is it just me?  I read the OP's post as interest in accessing _rental_ inventory not interest in _exchanging_.  How did this thread drift so far into exchange topics?


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 10, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Hmmm ... is it just me?  I read the OP's post as interest in accessing _rental_ inventory not interest in _exchanging_.  How did this thread drift so far into exchange topics?



You are correct- I was asking for my sister who does not use TUG.  But, further into the thread I asked about trying to exchange for DVC Vero Beach with my Marriott II week through SFX.  

Two separate ownerships, and two entirely different questions.  Sorry to confuse!

I LOVE my Marriott ownership and have no desire to sell.  My sister is less than happy with her DVC ownership and may explore getting rid of it.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 10, 2012)

jjluhman said:


> My sister is less than happy with her DVC ownership and may explore getting rid of it.


Ah, thanks -- that explains siesta's comment regarding DVC: "either use it, rent it or sell it."  I missed the context for that post.


----------



## presley (Mar 10, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Hmmm ... is it just me?  I read the OP's post as interest in accessing _rental_ inventory not interest in _exchanging_.  How did this thread drift so far into exchange topics?



SFX has rental weeks, too.  They are on the sell off list.

EDIT TO ADD:  as far as trading DVC into SFX, not the best value.  For example, with my VGC points ($1100.MFs), I can only book a one bedroom in the slowest DVC season.  That week would also be SFX's lowest trading power.  So, basically, I could deposit VGC and get a junky exchange in return for my $1100.MFs + the exchange fee.  Talk about an OUCH!


----------



## slum808 (Mar 12, 2012)

jjluhman said:


> I LOVE my Marriott ownership and have no desire to sell.  My sister is less than happy with her DVC ownership and may explore getting rid of it.



Curious as to why your sister is not happy with her DVC Ownership? DVC resales prices are way down right now, so its very likly she'll take a large loss if she sales. Has she constidered doing a direct trade. Many of us here have been able to trade our DVC points with other tuggers to have access to some very nice properties. I myself will be going to Marriott Timberlodge in 2013 care of a trade with a Marriott owner who wants to take his family to Aulani. Send me a PM if you'd like more details.


----------



## jjluhman (Mar 15, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Curious as to why your sister is not happy with her DVC Ownership? DVC resales prices are way down right now, so its very likly she'll take a large loss if she sales. Has she constidered doing a direct trade. Many of us here have been able to trade our DVC points with other tuggers to have access to some very nice properties. I myself will be going to Marriott Timberlodge in 2013 care of a trade with a Marriott owner who wants to take his family to Aulani. Send me a PM if you'd like more details.



Her first issue was the switch from II to RCI.  Her major problem is that she did not do enough research about what would work for her situation when she purchased.  She sees how much I am able to travel with my 1 Marriott week and is frustrated.  She does not like that she does not have direct access to an exchange company, and she did not buy enough points to begin with.  She does not like staying in the DVC timeshare properties on WDW either. She has never stayed at Bay Lake Towers so that may change her opinion.
Bottom line really is that she did not purchase what would work for her family.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 15, 2012)

jjluhman said:


> Her first issue was the switch from II to RCI.  Her major problem is that she did not do enough research about what would work for her situation when she purchased.  She sees how much I am able to travel with my 1 Marriott week and is frustrated.  She does not like that she does not have direct access to an exchange company, and she did not buy enough points to begin with.  She does not like staying in the DVC timeshare properties on WDW either. She has never stayed at Bay Lake Towers so that may change her opinion.
> Bottom line really is that she did not purchase what would work for her family.



There are very cheap ways into RCI if her only purpose is to rent from them.  She could purchase a triennial unit at Grandview with a MF of say $114 a year that would allow her access to rentals and an occasional trade in RCI.  Of course she could just rent units from RCI thru their public rental sites as well if her only goal is cheap rentals.  

Being points poor in DVC is quite frustrating.   I live constantly borrowing ahead as well.  She might try doing a direct exchange with someone.  On Mouseowners she can post a trade wanted.  Might get some takers.  

I know someone who owns Bluegreen who is looking to do a direct exchange.  Maybe someone like that could trade a DVC ressie for a BG/RCI ressie or a straight BG ressie.  I believe that BG also trades in II so they could do a BG/II ressie as well.   There are many ways to get creative with DVC trading.  People are always looking for DVC access and wanting to work with an owner over RCI since it's more of a sure thing as to getting exactly what they want.

Another source of cheap DVC Vero rentals is ebay.  Unfortunately alot of RCI units are ending up on ebay. :annoyed:  DVC doesn't seem to be putting a stop to it so I'd check there as well.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 15, 2012)

chriskre said:


> There are very cheap ways into RCI if her only purpose is to rent from them. She could purchase a triennial unit at Grandview with a MF of say $114 a year that would allow her access to rentals and an occasional trade in RCI.


I was actually coming here to post the same thing.  It would end up being closer to $250 per year because she would have the annual RCI membership fees as well, but it could be worth it.  Some of the Extra Vacation sales are pretty cheap.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 15, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I was actually coming here to post the same thing.  It would end up being closer to $250 per year because she would have the annual RCI membership fees as well, but it could be worth it.  Some of the Extra Vacation sales are pretty cheap.



Yes you're right I was forgetting the RCI membership fees.   

Still for use as a travel club, if you do a few rentals a year from RCI, it's still worth it IMO.  Before I began trading I almost exclusively used RCI for last calls and the 7500 RCI points deals.  Of course now I'm spoiled and have raised my standards a bit.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 15, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Before I began trading I almost exclusively used RCI for last calls and the 7500 RCI points deals. Of course now I'm spoiled and have raised my standards a bit.


Utilizing Extra Vacations and Last Call was my big plan when I joined RCI, but I quickly discovered that I can get into considerably better places for comparable prices (sometimes more, sometimes less) with exchanges, cheap TPUs, flexibility and advance planning.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 15, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Utilizing Extra Vacations and Last Call was my big plan when I joined RCI, but I quickly discovered that I can get into considerably better places for comparable prices (sometimes more, sometimes less) with exchanges, cheap TPUs, flexibility and advance planning.



You said it better than me but same here. 
I just love the thrill of the deal.  :whoopie:


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 15, 2012)

chriskre said:


> ... Of course she could just rent units from RCI thru their public rental sites as well if her only goal is cheap rentals.



As an Interval International member, can you please name these sites.  I'd like to take advantage of them without joining RCI.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 16, 2012)

jlp879 said:


> As an Interval International member, can you please name these sites.  I'd like to take advantage of them without joining RCI.



I'm mostly sure they own "Government Employee travel opertunities" which is for anyone who is current or ex military works for any federal, state or local government.

http://www.getravelop.com/

Am I eligible to participate?

You are eligible to participate if you are a:

•Foreign exchange service member on permanent duty with the Department of Defense
•Civilian employees of the DoD (appropriated, non-appropriated, or retired) or an adult dependant
•American Red Cross personnel serving overseas with the U.S. military
•DoD Dependant School teacher or an adult dependant
•Government Employees (Local, City, State and Federal)
•All retired Government Employees


If you are not one of the above there is a link on the bottom of the page to...
Endless Vaction Rentals.

http://www.endless-vacation-rentals.com/last-minute-vacations.html

Which also seems to be RCI for non-members.

I used the GETO one a few years ago for my parents.  I work for the government and my dad is both a vet and part time poclice officer.  I think it was only about $259 when they did it. They are members of II and looked for an extra vacation and they were all about twice as much so I showed them GETO and they were happy. It was a very off season week, in New Hampshire, but they were happy, had an indoor pool, what they wanted at the time.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2012)

skyauction.com

extraholidays.com

I'm sure there are others out there flying under the radar of the settlement. 

There is some speculation that some of the ebay sellers may also be renting incognito.


----------

